# Iver pedal broke off



## 1968fury (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi all, 
          I was riding the Iver to do an errand and about 5 blocks to the house the right pedal broke off. My question is which way does the threads go so I don’t totally ruin the crank.


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2019)

What side pedal?


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 23, 2019)

left pedals have left hand threads (remove clockwise), right pedlas have right hand threads


----------



## 1968fury (Nov 23, 2019)

It’s the right side or chain side.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 23, 2019)

Lefty loosey  “counter clockwise”


----------



## Duchess (Nov 23, 2019)

When thinking of it, imagine the direction of the thread allowing the pedal to tighten as you ride. Or another way is that they always tighten in the forward direction. If you're asking because the bike is so old, the answer should be the same as it is on my 1912 Iver.


----------



## 1968fury (Nov 23, 2019)

Ahh... so it’s like the lug nuts on my 68 fury.....they  tighten towards  the front of the car and loosen towards the rear. Duchess do you have a picture of your pedals?


----------



## Duchess (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 23, 2019)

1968fury said:


> Ahh... so it’s like the lug nuts on my 68 fury.....they  tighten towards  the front of the car and loosen towards the rear. Duchess do you have a picture of your pedals?





Exactly,   Chrysler Plymouth had reverse threads on  the left side of their vehicles until 1970.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 23, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Exactly,   Chrysler Plymouth had reverse threads on  the left side of their vehicles until 1970.



So does the 1963 Buick Riviera. Strange, I know, but true.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2019)

1968fury said:


> It’s the right side or chain side.
> 
> View attachment 1100136



That looks like its been fractured for some time.


----------



## AndyA (Nov 23, 2019)

It's fortunate that it was the right pedal that failed. You can use a standard screw extractor to get the remaining piece out of the crank. It probably would be a good idea to change out the left pedal as well. I'd hate to think about losing a pedal while standing and pedaling up a hill.

And yes, I remember the reverse-thread lug nuts on the left side of my dad's 1963 Plymouth.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Nov 23, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> So does the 1963 Buick Riviera. Strange, I know, but true.



So does a '62 Pontiac Catalina.  A lesson I learned right after I snapped a left side wheel stud.


----------



## 1968fury (Jan 18, 2020)

I got the broken piece out of the crank arm without damaging threads. I borrowed the pedals off the tandem for now.


----------

